# AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!



## MikeLucien (22. September 2008)

*AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Ach, da ja der Referenz-Kühler auf der HD4850 nicht so das wahre ist, gerne Föhn spielt und dazu den GPU nur knapp bändingen kann muss was ordenliches her.

Nun gut also einen AC Twin Turbo gekauft. Gestern hatte ich dann  angefangen Umzubauen. Voher hatte die 4850 ne GPU Temp von c. 70°C in Idle und ging dann aber unter lass bis auf 85°C hoch, aber dass ist ja bekannt...

Also man hält sich schön an die Anleitung und den guten Artikel von boss3D hatt man im Kopf so kann ja nichts schief gehen. Naja die Paste auf dem TT ist etwas "Mist" zu Opfer gefallen hab aber ich hatte noch Artic Silver 5 zur Hand die wurde auf den GPU gestrichen. Die Speicher Kühler klebten einiger Maßen gut im gegensatz zu denen auf den Spannungswandlern. Und ich hab Ram und Spawa mit nem Radier Gummi ordenlich abgerieben! 
Die SpaWa Kühler saßen dann einigermaßen (naja so das sie nicht wieder abfliegen). Der GPU Kühler wurde fest gemacht und alles mit dem Wunsch das noch alles funkt wieder in den Pc gesteckt. Das tats auch, doch die Temps waren alles andre als schön, naja nach einiger Zeit ist dann das Ganze abgeschmiert. 
Ok, die Graka kommt raus und der Kühler wieder runter, wo bei leider ein paar der Spawa kühler mit abgingen. Jetzt sah man an der Kupferplatte unten am Kühler das ca. nur 1/4 davon Kontackt mit der WLP auf der GPU hatten. [Ein Bild davon kommt noch]

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Werde wohle erst mal wieder den Alten Kühler darauf machen (Geht dass den noch). Ich hab im Internet auf der Artic Colling Hp noch das gefunden. Das werd ich wohl machen müssen! Wenn ich den Referenz Kühler erst mal wieder drauf mach dann müssen doch die kleinen Kühlkörper runter und mit dem bissel kleber der das schon drauf ist bekommt ich die später bestimmt nicht wieder fest --> also Wärmeleitkleber, in einem Laden bei mir bekomme ich den Kleber taugt der was?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Grüße
MikeLucien


----------



## boss3D (22. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Hi!

1.) Wärmeleitkleber ist zumindest bei den SpaWa-Kühlern Pflicht. Bei mir sind die auch ständig abgefallen.
2.) Jeder Kühler mit der Bauart des TT hat das Problem, dass auf den HD48x0ern die SpaWas nicht ordentlich gekühlt werden. Bei der HD4870 hat man immerhin die Möglichkeit, die rote Platte draufzulassen, aber eine solche gibt es bei der HD4850 ja nicht ...
3.) Versuche es mal mit WLK, aber erwarte dir nur besseren Halt und keine bessere Kühlleistung.

Die Ideallösung für die HD48x0er wäre H²O ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## MikeLucien (22. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Hab noch ne frage: Weiß jemand was für Chips die neben den SpaWas sind, die haben auch Kontackt mit dem Standart, wenn er verwendet wird.

H20, nejt das übersteigt zur Zeit meine Geldbeutel


----------



## boss3D (22. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Ich weiß nur, dass es bei der HD4870 einen Vitec-Chip neben den SpaWas gibt _(keine Ahnung. ob eine HD4850 den auch hat)_. Meinst du den? Gut wäre es schon, wenn dieser mitgekühlt werden wüde, aber mit den Alternativluftkühlern ist das kaum möglich.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (22. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



> Die Ideallösung für die HD48x0er wäre H²O ...



Ich denke ein S1 sollte es auch tun, wenn man 2 120mm Lüfter drauf montiert. Dann müssten auch die SpaWas ordentlich kühl bleiben, da die 120mm Lüfter für einen ordentlichen Luftstrom sorgen.
Eine Wasserkühlung nur für eine Grafikkarte einzubauen halte ich für übertrieben, da dies doch ziemlich teuer ist.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## boss3D (22. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ich denke ein S1 sollte es auch tun, wenn man 2 120mm Lüfter drauf montiert.


Nein, eben nicht. Der Twin-Turbo kühlt ja nach dem selben Prinzip und ist nicht fähig, die SpaWas zu kühlen ...


Shibi schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung nur für eine Grafikkarte einzubauen halte ich für übertrieben, da dies doch ziemlich teuer ist.


Also ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung, dass der Referenzkühler mit FanSpeed 30 % die Graka ausreichend kühlt, erträglich ist und genügen OC-Potenzial bietet. Eine Kühl-Alternative für die HD4870 kommt meiner Meinung nach nur in Frage, wenn man extrem-OC betreiben möchte und dafür führt sowieso kein Weg an H²O vorbei.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (22. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



> Nein, eben nicht. Der Twin-Turbo kühlt ja nach dem selben Prinzip und ist nicht fähig, die SpaWas zu kühlen ...



Naja, der Twin Turbo ist auch die kleine Variante des S1. Nur halbsobreit, nur 2 kleine 80mm Lüfter drauf usw.
Ein 120mm Lüfter auf 7V fördert vermutlich schon soviel Luft Luft wie die beiden 80mm Lüfter zusammen maximal schaffen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## AMDSempron (23. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ein 120mm Lüfter auf 7V fördert vermutlich schon soviel Luft Luft wie die beiden 80mm Lüfter zusammen maximal schaffen.


Sach das mal nicht so pauschal, du weißt ja gar nicht, was die Lüfter im einzelnen für Fördermengen haben. Theoretisch kannst da auch nen 80mm Delta draufpacken, der dann mit 5700RPM dreht und über 200m³/h schafft. Aber das ist eh nicht sonderlich sinnvoll, da du einfach nur einen Luftstrom brauchst der am ganen Kühler vorbeigeht. Glaub mir, ich kenn das da ich schon viel mit Delta Lüftern experimentiert habe. Ich hab auch mal Testweise auf meine neue CPU wo die GPU fehlt 2 GPURAM Kühler draufgetan und den oben beschirebenen Delta. Die Temperatur ging trotzdem nicht unter 48C°. Das Einzige was da hilft ist ein Blowhole mit extrem viel Luftzug.


----------



## Shibi (23. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Wenn du die Deltalüfter anbringst... 
Ich pack 2 120mm Deltalüfter auf den S1


----------



## Fransen (23. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



Shibi schrieb:


> Wenn du die Deltalüfter anbringst...
> Ich pack 2 120mm Deltalüfter auf den S1



Aber beschwer dich nicht, wenn du nachher ein Hörgerät brauchst.
-->>meine 4870 wird jetzt wohl auch irgendwann eintreffen, mal schauen was mir der Kühler alles beschert.


----------



## Shibi (23. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Delta ist nicht das lauteste, ich hab den 92mm Papst ausprobiert der in der PCGH gezeigt wurde und muss sagen gegen den ist ein 80mm Deltalüfter noch leise...


----------



## Fransen (23. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



Shibi schrieb:


> Delta ist nicht das lauteste, ich hab den 92mm Papst ausprobiert der in der PCGH gezeigt wurde und muss sagen gegen den ist ein 80mm Deltalüfter noch leise...



Ja, ich habe mir das Video auch angeschaut.
-->>schon beeindruckend wie die Teile anlaufen und wie viel Druck die erzeugen.


----------



## Shibi (23. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Noch beeindruckender ist wenn du da nen Finger reinbekommst.


----------



## AMDSempron (23. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



Shibi schrieb:


> Noch beeindruckender ist wenn du da nen Finger reinbekommst.


naja, ich habe vor 2 Wochen in einen Delta Lüfter 120er mit "nur" 0,9 A reingepackt. Die entsprechenden Photos sieht man in meinem Tagebuch...

Boah, aber das Video: Ich hörte nur dieses Anlaufen und in mir wurde dieser Wunsch entfacht: ICH WILL DIESE LÜFTER! 

Und ja, ich könnt damit auch was anfangen, ich habe hier zwei FFB0812EHE rumliegen die ich auch beide in Benutzung habe, dazu dann noch den oben beschriebenen 120er und noch nen 120er mit läppschen 0,48A


----------



## MikeLucien (25. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

@ all: ich hab hier wegen eines gewissen Problems den Threat eröffnet!
Nur eine, boss3d hat mir hier geholfen.
Doch alle anderen haben bisher nur über andere Kühler und Lüfter gepostet
Ach ja ich hab einen Kühler und will keinen neuen, wenn mit dem TT noch was zu machen is.
Threatmissbrauch könnte man das nennen.

Ok naja jetzt noch mal Ontopic:
Hab wieder den Referenz Kühler drauf, und es funk alles. *wie schön, meine Graka wird gebraten *
Doch am Twinturbo sitzen die Bohrungen nicht mehr richtig wenn man die Halterung nach oben biegt um damit der Kühler ordentlich auf der GPU sitzt
Was tun? Reklamieren?


----------



## y33H@ (25. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

_boss3D_s Anleitung ist - sorry - Gülle. Ohne die rote Platte fackelt dir die HD4870 weg. Also rote Kühlplatte plus TT drauf. btw ist alles bis 100° GPU schei0egal - auf die Temps der SpaWas kommt es an.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



y33H@ schrieb:


> _boss3D_s Anleitung ist - sorry - Gülle.


Du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen, bei wie vielen von deinen Tests/Reviews/etc ich mir das schon gedacht habe ... 


y33H@ schrieb:


> Ohne die rote Platte fackelt dir die HD4870 weg.


Dieser Satz ist - sorry - ebenfalls Gülle. Ich habe meine HD4870 mit dem TT ohne die rote Platte 1/2 Stunde im FurMark laufen lassen und die hat sich dann immer noch nicht abgeschaltet. Benutzten kann man den TT auch ohne die rote Platte, allerdings ist es besser, wenn diese drauf ist (wegen den SpaWas).
Was ich allerdings gemerkt habe: Wenn man die VRAM-Chips mal entfettet hat und man macht die rote Platte wieder drauf, werden diese heißer. Man sollte sich also vorher gut überlegen, ob man die Platte überhaupt abmontiert ...


MikeLucien schrieb:


> Ok naja jetzt noch mal Ontopic:
> Hab wieder den Referenz Kühler drauf, und es funk alles. *wie schön, meine Graka wird gebraten *
> Doch am Twinturbo sitzen die Bohrungen nicht mehr richtig wenn man die Halterung nach oben biegt um damit der Kühler ordentlich auf der GPU sitzt
> Was tun? Reklamieren?


Wieso hast du überhaupt daran rumgebogen? Der passt doch von Anfang an genau auf die GPU?! Wenn man sieht, dass du das was gebogen hast, wirst du keinen Ersatz dafür bekommen, da das für den Hersteller in die Kategorie "mutwillige Zerstörung" fällt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## MikeLucien (26. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Musste ich machen da sonst der Kühler nicht auf die GPU drückt.
Das war ein productionfehler von AC,das ham die sogar auf ihrer Homepage stehen. such später noch mal den link raus!


----------



## y33H@ (26. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

*@ boss3D*

Gülle ist ist einzig die Aussage, ohne rote Platte läufts  Du hast wohl Glück/gute Belüftung/whatever 


> Du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen, bei wie vielen von deinen Tests/Reviews/etc ich mir das schon gedacht habe


Meinst du das ernst?

cYa


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Du hast wohl gute Belüftung


In der Tat. Wenn das allerdings nicht der Fall ist, glaube ich schon, dass die SpaWas früher, oder später nicht mehr mitmachen.


y33H@ schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst?


Ne, natürlich nicht, aber irgendwie musste ich zurückschießen ... 


MikeLucien schrieb:


> Musste ich machen da sonst der Kühler nicht auf die GPU drückt.
> Das war ein productionfehler von AC,das ham die sogar auf ihrer Homepage stehen. such später noch mal den link raus!


Wusste ich nicht, aber ich glaube dir das auch ohne Link.  
Wenn du mit dem TT absolut nicht klar kommst, dann schicke ihn zurück und verlange das Geld wieder. Die einzige andere sinnvolle LuKü-Möglichkeit wäre:
HR-03 Rev. A + HR-09 + S-Flex
^^ Wenn das nicht geht, geht wirklich nur noch H²O. Bedenke aber, dass diese LuKü-Varainte im Verhältnis zum Graka-Preis enorm teuer ist ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Hi,

ich hab die lösung für dich!

ich hab mir vorher den artic cooling s1 auf meine 4850 drauf gemacht, jetzt ist ein auras fridge drauf^^.

als spawa kühler kommt der referenzkühler zum einsatz. Ich hab einfach mit ner metallsäge den hinteren spawa kühler abgeschnitten und mit den standartpads wieder festgeschraubt. Da wackelt nichts! Temps sind "Standart Kühler"^^.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Die HD4850 kann man aber alleine schon wegen der Bauart nur bedingt mit der HD4870 vergleichen. Soweit ich weiß, sind bei der kleinen HD4000 die SpaWas etwas anders platziert, als bei der großen Schwester. Außerdem hat die HD4870 standardmäßig eben nur die rote Platte, um die SpaWas zu kühlen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cionara (26. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Ist schon komisch dass der Referenzkühler die Spawas gekühlt kriegt aber keine zwei 120er  auf S1 mit Platte ^^

Ich würd mal sagen Heatpipes bauen die von den Spannungswandlern auf die Rückseite der Karte führen wo dann die hitze an Alulamellen abgegeben wird =P


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen Heatpipes bauen die von den Spannungswandlern auf die Rückseite der Karte führen wo dann die hitze an Alulamellen abgegeben wird =P


Trotzdem brauchen die SpaWas einen aktiven Luftstrom. Kaum eine Passivlösung vermag die Spawas der HD4870 sinnvoll zu kühlen _(vor allem mehrere Stunden lang)_ ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cionara (26. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Jo könnte man an die Lamellen dann ja 2 Lüfter draufklatschen wie nen S1 für die Rückseite wär das dann ^^

Aber sind ja eh alles nur Zukunftsträume =(


----------



## Player007 (27. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Man kann auch einfach ne Packung von den Kühlern kaufen:
Willkommen bei APACK ZEROtherm - Next Generation PC Cooling Systeme

Sieht dann so aus, wie im Anhang 

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (27. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Ja, aber ob die Kühlkörperchen jetzt grün, silber, oder violett sind, ist doch völlig egal. Tatsache ist, dass die SpaWas ohne einen aktiven Luftstrom, der genau zu ihnen bläst, kaum zu kühlen sind ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bigyeti (27. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Aber genau das passiert doch wende nen S1 draufklatschst.
Die 2 120er blasen durch die Lamellen auf die Platine afaik auf die Spawas.
Also müssten die mit guten passiv kühlern gut zu kühlen sein^^

Wo ist dann noch das prob.? xD


----------



## boss3D (27. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



Bigyeti schrieb:


> Wo ist dann noch das prob.? xD


Dass der Luftzug beim "durchblasen" der Lamellen so an Stärke verliert, dass er die SpaWas nicht mehr wirklich erreicht. Ich habe das ja selbst bei meinem TT erlebt. Obwohl einer der Lüfter fast exakt über den SpaWas war, ist dort kein Lüftchen zu spüren gewesen, wenn man den Finger unter die Lamellen gehalten hat ...

Die Lamellen werden zwar gut gekühlt, verhindern aber gleichzeitig, dass der Luftstrom die darunterliegenden Bauteile erreicht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (27. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Hi,
Irgendwie beunruhigt mich dieser Thread...
Denn ich bin auch ein stolzer besitzer einer Hd 4870 mit Acellero S1 drauf, aber nur mit den beiden Turbomodulen und OHNE Spawakühlung.
So wie ich das verstehe werde ich dann wohl nicht mehr lange zufriedener Besitzer sein.
Wie könnte ich das ändern?

cya


----------



## MikeLucien (28. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Könnte man dann nicht mit Pappe oder ein bissel Plastik und Heißkleber den Luftstrom so leiten das die Spawas ordentlich Luft kriegen, aber nur mit einem von 2 lüftern?

Gruss 
MikeLucien


----------



## Shibi (28. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Jo theoretisch geht das, musst einfach ein bisschen basteln.


----------



## Bigyeti (28. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Ich würde persöhnlich größere Kühler kaufen zB. Chipsatzkühler von Zalman.
Dann ran an den Drehmel und passend machen.
Und zwar so das zwischen S1 und den Kühlern nur noch ganz wenig Platz is.
Dann Pappe nehmen und ne Lufttunnelvorrichtung bauen, so dass die Luft gezwungenermaßen über die Spawas muss.

Ja schon ein bissle extreme aber passt ja zum Forum.
Ansonsten Wakü und die Probs sind weg^^
Oder so was wie den neuen Akasa Kühler der Quasi zu funst wie der 4870 Refe Kühler.


----------



## boss3D (28. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Denn ich bin auch ein stolzer besitzer einer Hd 4870 mit Acellero S1 drauf, aber nur mit den beiden Turbomodulen und OHNE Spawakühlung.


Ohne SpaWa-Kühler?   

Das wird die Graka in der Tat nicht lange überleben ...
Beim Accelero müssen doch irgendwelche Kühlkörper dabeigewesen sein?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (28. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Naja bei mir hat ne Unterlegscheibe gefehlt beim Accelero, bei anderen fehlen wohl die SpaWa Kühler.


----------



## boss3D (28. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



Shibi schrieb:


> Naja bei mir hat ne Unterlegscheibe gefehlt beim Accelero, bei anderen fehlen wohl die SpaWa Kühler.


Ohne würde ich mich die Graka garnicht verwenden trauen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (28. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Also ATIs sind in der Hinsicht recht unempfindlich. 
In irgend einer PCGHx Ausgabe haben sie eine X800 komplett ohne Kühler betrieben und die lief ohne Probleme, auch wenn die Temps ein "bisschen" hoch waren. Die Nvidia wollte ohne Kühler nichtmal starten. *immernoch ATI Fan bin*


----------



## boss3D (28. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



Shibi schrieb:


> Also ATIs sind in der Hinsicht recht unempfindlich.
> In irgend einer PCGHx Ausgabe haben sie eine X800 komplett ohne Kühler betrieben und die lief ohne Probleme, auch wenn die Temps ein "bisschen" hoch waren. Die Nvidia wollte ohne Kühler nichtmal starten. *immernoch ATI Fan bin*


Eine X800 kann man aber auch in keiner Weise mit einer HD4870 vergleichen. Die trennen sowohl von der Leistung, als auch von der Hitzeentwicklung Welten ...

Eine HD4870 startet ohne Kühler vermutlich auch nicht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (28. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Das ist mir auch bewusst. 
Trotzdem wird die X800 ohne Kühler um die 200°C heiss und läuft immernoch ohne Probleme. Obwohl ich bezweifle, dass sich das positiv auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## boss3D (28. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*



Shibi schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird die X800 ohne Kühler um die 200°C heiss und läuft immernoch ohne Probleme. Obwohl ich bezweifle, dass sich das positiv auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt.


200°? Ist das geschätzt, oder war das mal in einer PCGH zu lesen?

Wenn das stimmt, würde eine HD4870 vermutlich 500° heiß werden und da würden die Graka dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "wegschmelzen" ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (28. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin Turbo + SpaWa Kühler machen Probleme!*

Hab die genauen Werte nichtmehr im Kopf, muss das Video nochmal ausgraben. Auf alle fälle sehr weit über der Schmerzgrenze von ~100°C.

mfg, Shibi


----------

